# You guys are going to love this....



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...p/20030415/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/diesel_pollution

"WASHINGTON (April 15) - The Bush administration on Tuesday proposed ordering reductions of more than 90 percent in non-highway diesel engine pollution blamed for thousands of premature deaths, heart attacks and respiratory ailments.

The proposal would force manufacturers of diesel-powered bulldozers, farm combines and other equipment not used on roadways to install modern emission controls between 2008 and 2014. It also would require cleaner burning diesel fuel to be used in land and marine engines. Eventually, the land-based diesel engines will have to use fuel containing 99 percent less sulfur......"

"....By regulating these engines, EPA essentially would be bringing the requirements for off-road vehicles and their fuel in line with those for large highway trucks and buses.

Taken together, the package of regulations ''will be the most far-reaching diesel programs in the world today,'' EPA Administrator Christie Whitman said."

She made some pretty "anti - truck laws" when she was Governor here in NJ. I was wondering how long it would take her to go after the whole US with her new job.... 

~Chuck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Well, I don't think that this mean the exisiting machine would have to be converted to meet EPA requirement. I believe that it apply to all new machines starting sometime in between 2008 and 2014. I think that it gives the manufacturers alot of times to design a better fuel system. I know it won't be easy, but with the way technology has been going, I think they can do it. We are polluting the air, so would it be nice to have a cleaner air by designing a better fuel system? If it can be done, why not? I think John Deere and Stihl is doing an outstanding job with the emission control. I think they are the ones that we should watch out for. I know Stihl don't make diesel equipment, but just to point out that there are a certain manufacturers that is focusing on the emission control.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Business will always still need to turn a profit. If they can't, they'll quit. If there's a higher cost associated with cleaner running equipment business will pass it along to the consumers--that would be us.

Anybody ever give any thought to how much of the cost of consumer goods is accountable to what it costs business to comply with environmental regulations? I don't know, but I'll bet it's significant.

The other cost is that jobs have moved offshore, to countries that have less stringent environmental regulations. They have jobs that used to be here, but they have the smokestacks to go with them.

We sure do have cleaner air and water than we did 40 years ago, but don't kid yourself into thinking somebody else paid for it.


----------

